# What call is it???????????????



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Anybody know what call Shawn Stahl is blowing in Honker Talk? I'ts the short black one with the gold band on it and i'ts the one he has in his hands on the front cover.

Thanks


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Saunders traffic.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Any of you guys blow that call that call??????????


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hoggr and Matt had them before. Sportsmans warehouse carries them.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Suanders traffic is my go to call. The call has great volume and just like other short reeds once you get the tone board broken in you can make some really good sounds..

my .2 cents.

madison


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Madison,Does the traffic work well for the giants?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Mallard-

I think it works well... I like the volume, and the geese can hear it a long ways out on their approach to the decoys..

Stand out in front of a spread about 40 yds out and have someone blow their lower pitched calls, I find it hard to hear them....


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope your kidding...40 yards?The lowest call i have is my slayer and you can hear it at 150 yards easily


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah I was kinda exaggerating about the 40 yard thing.

But I know you cant "cleary" hear a low pitched call from 150 yards away...When I say hearing a call thats, moans, groans, clucks and everything in between.. You may be able to hear the "hit" note clear but not the other notes without a stiff wind carrying the notes for you..


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Madison is pretty much on the money. The Traffic is a good high pitched call that works on big geese just as well as small geese. Higher tones do carry farther than low pitched calls. The only thing that I have heard a little different is that sound travels farther/faster upward from ground level than it does outward on ground level. Again, just what I have heard. If you watch Shawn Stahl's Fowl Pursuit or Bill Saunders Hardcore Honker Hunter you can hear more of the Traffics handywork.


----------

